# The best free restoration education you can get!



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

If you are beginning a restoration on a GTO or even thinking about it, the best free education about it that you can get is a 2-step process.

Step 1 : Obtain a copy of the current *Ames* Performance Engineering Catalog for the GTO.

Step 2 : Read it cover to cover. Lots of times. Put it where you can pick it up anytime you have a few minutes to spare. End table, night stand, bathroom, wherever.


I have no affiliation with Ames, other than a satisfied customer.

There is so much information in that catalog, you can not believe it!


----------

